# 1972 CIM Autohome



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

Hi all,

Just found this on ebay and am going to have a look at it on Friday. I have not seen one in such 'unmolested' condition for many a year 8O 8O .

If it is as good as it appears on the photos I might just be tempted - my only problem is getting it back from Kent to storage in Gillingham, Dorset. I dont know of anyone with an appropriate vehicle to either tow or transport it at a reasonable cost :? .

Any thoughts or ideas???

I really dont want to let this one fall into the hands of someone who will rip it apart thinking that to 'modernise' it would be a better bet :evil: .

Regards
Carl


----------



## Carl_n_Flo (May 10, 2005)

OK............Didnt buy the Autohome............

BUT

bought this one instead 8O 8O 8O

boy am I looking forward to restoring THIS :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

